# Gremlins in the electronics?



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Guys, I've been noticing some unusual activity with my OBC.

1. Ever since last service I've had the P203A code. I see this on my Garmin Code Reader and only ocassionally get an SES light. This indicates an error with the DEF system but is not low level.
2. Lately I've had one of my two fog lights indicate as being out, and indeed the light is out, but then for some reason it is coming back on again.
3. Yesterday I was low on fuel, got my low fuel alarm and immediately afterward got an ABS and Brake light alarm, plus the Triangle with the little circular arrow. I filled my tank up and the ABS warning went away.

And they reset, go away for a bit, then come back again.

It has been rather wet and I may have passed through some puddles on the highway but nothing deep enough to get up into any of the compartments, etc...

A bit annoying, so will definitely need to schedule a drop off at the dealer if this continues.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounds almost like you have almost reached 50k to be out of warranty 

Wonder if it is just something not seated fully after the recall. Hopefully it is something easy like that.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

fix will be easy but diagnosis will be tough.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Sounds almost like you have almost reached 50k to be out of warranty
> 
> Wonder if it is just something not seated fully after the recall. Hopefully it is something easy like that.


Haha, 45k my friend, 5k more to go.

I took a snap of all the lights on. Brake, ABS and the Triangle with arrow? WTF:dunno:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Haha, 45k my friend, 5k more to go.
> 
> I took a snap of all the lights on. Brake, ABS and the Triangle with arrow? WTF:dunno:


I knew your warranty was up soon which is why I made the crack.

I say it is something not seated correctly. Suppose off chance the computer did not reprogram correctly but I seriously doubt that. Guess good thing is that it is under warranty so it is their problem to solve


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Mugwai Mugwai, Im concerned cause this can happen to anyone, wasnt there another member either on this site or the other that had that dreaded 
P203A code also. get it checked out amigo


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I dropped it off this morning.

I know my SA too welll now!:rofl:

They gave me a new 328i, Black on Black. SA warned me about the engine shutoff feature. First thing I disabled!

We'll see what they come back with.

I also inquired about the extended warranty and maintenance. The combined would be about $5,800 to add two more years and 50k miles. I'm currently at 3 years 45k so if I buy this I would be getting esentially get 3 more years.

I'm giving it serious consideration. Too many little things to go wrong with this car to feel comfortable without it.

One Gremlin could get you into the $500 plus range real quick, and it is it an ECU or such, into the $1,000's.:tsk:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> I dropped it off this morning.
> 
> I know my SA too welll now!:rofl:
> 
> ...


Go find the recent update to the extended warranty thread. Someone just bought a warranty and I think the price he said was $3-3.5k less than your combined price. Meaning you'd be paying $3-3.5k for a maintenance plan .... Personally if you want these things then shop around dealerships and site sponsors, you do not have to buy it from your dealership to use it at your dealership.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes,

The maintenance was like $2,400 and the Warranty was $3,300. Combined was right at $5,800.

I quoted with USAA and they were over $6k.

You'd think the dealer would be in the best position to offer a competitive price since they control the parts. They can mark down their overhead on their parts, which can be a lot.

I like the fact I will continue to get a loaner car which has been a very handy feature.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> I like the fact I will continue to get a loaner car which has been a very handy feature.


Do they not continue to give you loaners even if you are paying for repairs and service? My neighbor is well out of warranty with his 330i but the dealer he uses still always gives him loaners. Heck Mercedes dealership will give me a free loaner if I take in my old MBZ in for any service.

From what I noticed most people get quoted higher prices for these plans when they ask their servicing dealership about the plans. I think it is because they feel they are in a position where their customer is not price shopping. At the end of the day though you could buy that warranty from a BMW dealership in Alaska via a phone conversation and it still is the exact same warranty you'd buy from a dealership in Miami. So it all comes down to who will sell it for the least amount of money.

BTW here is the recent post I was talking about:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7105653&postcount=20



> just to update with current pricing just picked up the gold 6/100 ext warranty for 2340.00 so much for the price never going down


He then said here where he got it:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7108674&postcount=22



> Garlyn Shelton BMW in college station


I realize you probably were quoted a slightly different warranty than him but we are talking an almost $1k difference in cost and I bet anything if you call up that BMW dealership in College Station to find out the cost of the exact same warranty that you will be quoted a lower price from them v. your servicing dealership. If you decide to call them though I'd contact KarlB to find out who he dealt with there so you deal with the same person.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow thats expensive as heck!!! I would do the extended warranty bump the maintenance

USAA is supposed to be cheaper than the dealer, Im a member WTF!!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Double checked,

USAA is only offering one possibility which is 48 months from purchase or 100,000 miles (I assume on odometer). Price, $6,900!

BMW is giving 24 months beyond the standard 48 months and up to 100,000 miles. Price $5,800.

I couldn't compare if these plans are apples and apples, but I would most liklely not consider the USAA offer. Actually quite outragious.

I'll have to look around for others, but I would feel better with BMW unless there is some rediculous offer out there, but then, if it's too good to be true, it probably is.

How could others beat out BMW? Do they expect you will have your repairs done by third party providers? Who would these shops be? Will they know the vehicle as good or better than BMW? What about parts?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I very recently looked into 3rd party warranties and the ones I looked at you could use at dealerships. I personally like the idea of the car manufacturer provided ones. But it probably is a false sense of security for me. Just rember the ones sold under the BMW branding are much like cars when it comes to pricing, there is msrp on them, actual invoice cost on them, and greedy dealers that put stupid markups on them.

Btw the "BMW" one is probably still a 3rd party company. Think of it as outsourcing a service.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Flyingman, there is a forum sponsor advertising extended warranties [email protected], check this thread out http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=647269


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Damn USAA is ripping u off and we are members,that sucks!!! There has to be some other insurance outhere a lot cheaper than already quoted

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Bimmer App


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Btw like snipe said in other words u hv a bimmer then there will be a mark up and of course the stealership being greedy!!!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Bimmer App


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Double checked,
> 
> USAA is only offering one possibility which is 48 months from purchase or 100,000 miles (I assume on odometer). Price, $6,900!


Did the USAA one include maintenance or was it just a warranty? That price does not seem right to me at all. When I just very recently looked into extended warranties on a 2010 E63(which is a much more expensive car so I'd think the cost of warranty would be much higher) I was told $2600 for one and $3900 for a different one. Neither of those were through USAA though, it was from some place called Easy Care and I have no clue how comparable they are in how their warranties work.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Amigos here are the links I read and with very INTERESTING issues:

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/2012/05/extended-warranties-a-high-priced-gamble/index.htm

http://news.consumerreports.org/mon...imized-by-car-service-contract-marketers.html (Paragraph #7 sums it up)

http://www.kiplinger.com/columns/car/archive/2003/car0619.html (read #4 it makes sense to me)

http://www.caranddriver.com/features/extended-car-warranties-peace-of-mind-or-something-else-feature (this is a good one)

http://www.carsdirect.com/car-buying/car-warranty-reviews-make-sure-you-get-the-best-one (last but not least THIS IS THE ONE WE MUST READ)

I hope I have enlighten some here, I for one have never had a car warranty over the past 30 years and I have owned 72 Oldmosbile, VW(1980 Rabbit and a Fox),Hyundai elantra Wagon(ok, ok, my son blew the tranny but the wagon was excellent), Honda Civic Coupe(that bastard did take a punishing!! but never let me down) An 02 MCS Loved it but that darn Supercharger belt tensioner would give out every 50K) and now the 335d with my luck I guess I'll get screwed on this one, LOL)

Suffice to say that cars are like women no matter how good you treat them theyre going to let you down at any given time, LOL!!!!!
its great to have some insurance but, will it be worth it, we frankly dont know. I also feel leary like most of you about our DIESELS,but I'll take the gamble


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

finnbmw said:


> Flyingman, there is a forum sponsor advertising extended warranties [email protected], check this thread out http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=647269


Finn, got a quote from Daniel. It was definitely priced better than what my SA offered me. I asked my SA if these prices were negotiable and he said no.:tsk:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Finn, got a quote from Daniel. It was definitely priced better than what my SA offered me. I asked my SA if these prices were negotiable and he said no.:tsk:


Everything is negotiable, it is just a matter of whether they want to deal with it or not. Their loss. Just buy it from another dealership and still use it at the dealership you still go to.


----------

